# AirWire Problem?



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a A/W RF1300, I used it the other day to run trains. Put everything away, and shut it off. Went to run today and engine will not move. I turn it on, the sound comes on but the engine will not move, I tried reprogramming. It reprograms but unit will not move. Checked all the wire everything check out.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it fixed, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What did you do to fix it?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif Maybe other Airwire users would like to know. Just curious.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 07/12/2008 3:04 PM
I have a A/W RF1300, I used it the other day to run trains. Put everything away, and shut it off. Went to run today and engine will not move. I turn it on, the sound comes on but the engine will not move, I tried reprogramming. It reprograms but unit will not move. Checked all the wire everything check out. 




Same thing happened to me recently. 
I dumped the loco number out of the throttle and re-assigned the same number back in. Got the three beeps and away she went. 
Airwire has some peculiar oddities, but most of them are minor. 
jb


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for all the help
I think your post just got lost in the shuffle. Never do I see a plea for help ignored unless (a) it gets lost in the vortex or (b) no one knows the answer.


----------

